# Have you ever had rough idle/stall just after refueling from a very low fuel level?



## cantona7 (Apr 8, 2004)

Yeah, I thought I was safe too. I just passed 10,350 miles when the stall happened on Saturday.


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

Is DME SW-39 only for ZHPs? :dunno: As I have only a "lowly"  325Ci, the last word I got on software was SW-37.1, which I recently had implemented. Stall is now gone, but I have a stumble in first gear... have not had the chance to get past the dealer to have someone ride with me to experience it first hand... Maybe I should ask for SW-39 and maybe I'll end up with some sort of crazy 325-ZHP hybrid! :rofl:


----------



## samlee4444 (Oct 2, 2003)

eyeguy said:


> It's all in the post title. Recent posts by 330soon2b and TLudwig have rekindled my interest in the rough idle/stall problem that a lot of people seem to have. It hasn't been a big deal for me, but it would be nice to finally pin down the cause since there's been so much traffic about it. I'm wondering if a sensor malfunction in detecting fuel/air/vapor ratios which is drasticallly altered when going from very low fuel levels (i.e. when low fuel light is on, or 10-15% of tank capacity) to a full tank may be causing the rough idle.
> 
> If you've ever had the rough idle/stall/engine cut-out described please take a second to vote so we put this possible cause to rest. Thanks-
> 
> P.S. - thanks Rumratt for pointing out the confusion in my original title... :thumbup:


I had this problem ALL the time. After EVERY re-fuel up when my tank was low (i usually ride it till my light comes on) it would stall RIGHT out of the gas station, then usually about 3-4 more times on that same trip home (1-2 miles). I took it into the dealer and got the DME replaced. Since then, I haven't had much problems except for maybe 2 or 3 times total (again, right after a fuel up) in the past 9 months. I haven't had any problems for the past 4 months...so many it has to do with some sort of break in period as well?? :dunno:

FYI I now have 24K miles and drive about 2k miles per month.


----------



## Ridgeway (Jun 25, 2004)

guess your just interested in 330's probally, but I'll just addd my experience with my z4 3.0i as it is the same engine obviously

filled up today, had a little less than a half gallon left in the tank
upon filling up, the gauge only went to slightly past half(obc concurred), and the idle was extremly rough...tach needle jumped up and down(i revved it up b/c I thought it was going to stall), it didn't stall, but seems coincidental in reading now about this issue in 3ers(btw after another 15 miles of driving, the gas guage was fine, and went to full, as did the obc)


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

Once had very brief (1 sec.) loss of power at about 70MPH when fuel meter was in yellow. But, it never happened again - probably just had to burp some air in the line.


----------

